
Australian Prime Minister's Website Taken Over, Plays 'Scotty Doesn't Know' - daurnimator
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/pm-s-website-taken-over-by-troll-plays-loop-of-scotty-doesn-t-know
======
tomellis271
Lol goddammit, one day before Wentworth and this happens. America may be
having a moment but Australian politics is its own special dumpster fire.

